# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Neue Beiträge sind scheinbar nicht auffindbar

## RalfDm

Gestern rief mich ein guter Freund und Mitstreiter an und beklagte sich, dass es immer wieder passierte, dass in der Übersicht auf neue Beiträge verwiesen würde, die dann in dem betreffenden Teilforum überhaupt nicht zu finden seien. Anderen Benutzern ginge es genau so.
Ich konnte das nicht nachvollziehen und bat ihn, sich wieder zu melden, wenn so ein Beitrag auftauchte.
Er tat es einige Zeit später. Ich ging auf die betreffende Seite, und nach einigem Aneinandervorbeireden fanden wir den Grund für sein Problem: Ihm war bisher entgangen, dass lange threads auf mehrere Seiten verteilt werden, beim Klicken auf den betreffenden thread die *erste Seite* angezeigt wird, der jeweils neueste Beitrag aber auf der *letzten Seite* steht (zu der nie fand).
Da ich annehme, dass mein Freund kein absoluter Einzelfall ist, hier also der Hinweis, dass in der *Übersicht zu einem Thema* (= Teilforum) bei jedem einzelnen thread ein Hinweis auftaucht, wenn er aus mehreren Seiten bestehen. 
Aktuell z. B.: Der thread "Therapien, Diagnostik & Co." => "Granatapfelsaft" ist zur Zeit auf drei Seiten verteilt, die in der Übersicht einzeln angeklickt werden können. Neueste Beiträge stehen jeweils auf der letzten Seite.
Ich hoffe, dass ich dem Einen oder Anderen hiermit das Benutzen des Forums etwas erleichtert und dessen Nutzen gemehrt habe.

Ralf

----------

